# Something Happened at the Randall House



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixel has been going out day after day, MULTIPLE times a day, and rolling in the dried plant material in the yard. Add to that, the fact that she is blowing coat and...

She has been coming in looking like a Chia Pet, and has needed multiple groomings a day, just to keep her from shedding all said plant material all over the house. Neither she nor I have been enjoying it.

So...

Not too bad considering that I've never clipped a dog before, and I did it with scissors. (I've clipped horses in less time, though! ) And every time she moves, I see something that needs to be trimmed up a bit more. But over all, I'm happy, and I think she is too.

It may be her one and only puppy cut... Once she gets past blowing coat, I may just let her grow out again. But for the mean time, this is easier with my little ragamuffin girl!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Great job on the puppy cut -- she looks adorable!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

OMG, I never thought I'd see a puppy cut on one of your dogs. You did a great job and Pixel looks adorable! Now you can have a scarf made with all that fur. :wink2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job, Karen! This will certainly make your life easier for now and little Pixel can roll to her hearts content.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so surprised that you have clipped one of your dogs!! :faint:

However, she looks great! I consider that every so often, mostly when we are about to head to the mountains and face all the sage brush, stickers, and tall grasses. You did a great job! How long did it take? 

You aren't going to show Pixel in Conformation? I had assumed you would be.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurmann2000 said:


> OMG, I never thought I'd see a puppy cut on one of your dogs. You did a great job and Pixel looks adorable! Now you can have a scarf made with all that fur. :wink2:


Actually, I don't think you can use cut hair. I think it needs to be combed out hair. But I have LOTS of that... saved separately... black and white. I keep meaning to get it spun and turned into a scarf. Just hasn't happened yet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I'm so surprised that you have clipped one of your dogs!! :faint:
> 
> However, she looks great! I consider that every so often, mostly when we are about to head to the mountains and face all the sage brush, stickers, and tall grasses. You did a great job! How long did it take?
> 
> You aren't going to show Pixel in Conformation? I had assumed you would be.


Yeah, I know. I didn't think I would be either. 

The main part took about 3 hours (I can clip a horse in less time!  ) I suspect I'll be nipping a bit off here and there for days!

No, she's a bit on the worried side around too many other dogs, and really didn't like the other dogs coming up behind her in handling class. I don't believe in forcing a dog into something that isn't their thing. There are plenty of other activities for her to take part in where she doesn't have to have dogs (and people) crowding her from behind. So, beautiful as she is, she won't be going into the conformation ring. Right now, we're having a blast playing with nose work!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Curious why you can't used cut hair. Too blunt ends?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Good job, Karen! This will certainly make your life easier for now and little Pixel can roll to her hearts content.


The problem was that she WAS rolling to her hearts content... then I (and my kitchen floor) were having to deal with the aftermath!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

krandall said:


> The problem was that she WAS rolling to her hearts content...


Yep, I should have said KEEP ON ROLLING! :wink2:


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Aww, Pixel looks adorable, as always. Before the cut, my husband and I thought that Pixel looked like what our cockapoo, Shady, would look like if she were Havanese. With the cut, they look even more alike! Shady's few white markings are extremely similar in placement as Pixel's.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She looks great, and has the sweetest face ever!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Askavi said:


> Aww, Pixel looks adorable, as always. Before the cut, my husband and I thought that Pixel looked like what our cockapoo, Shady, would look like if she were Havanese. With the cut, they look even more alike! Shady's few white markings are extremely similar in placement as Pixel's.


Awww, Shady is adorable!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh little Pixel girl you look adorable. Now you can "roll" to your hearts
content!!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> She looks great, and has the sweetest face ever!


Dave is a CPA, and is working today (it was also an excuse to get his motorcycle out of the garage for the first time this season! ) I sent him an e-mail with her picture. His response?

"She got PIXELATED!!!" :laugh:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Pixel has been going out day after day, MULTIPLE times a day, and rolling in the dried plant material in the yard. Add to that, the fact that she is blowing coat and...
> 
> She has been coming in looking like a Chia Pet,


ound: Weigh too go Pixie Pixel! U R mine kinna doogie, te amo! A dirty doggie isa happy doggie!

Tia Karen, abter dat haircut, wee can now cal u de "Pixelator!" I'll bee back! Or maybee wi call u "Karen Scissorhands" ound:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands is one of my favorite movies, Ricky, so I'd be honored to be called that! OTOH, "The Pixelator" has a definite ring to it too!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

PIXEL!!!
OMGosh she is soooo cute. I have been planning to do this to Sophie but keep waffling seeing how cute Pixel is I am definitely going to try it. Once she's totally recovered of course...her tummy is shaved to skin now anyway! 

I am sure Pixel is loving her new doo and so much easier for you! Would love to see photos of her as it grows out. You did an awesome job it looks like a professional cut! The long hair is beautiful but the puppy cut is just adorable also!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> PIXEL!!!
> OMGosh she is soooo cute. I have been planning to do this to Sophie but keep waffling seeing how cute Pixel is I am definitely going to try it. Once she's totally recovered of course...her tummy is shaved to skin now anyway!
> 
> I am sure Pixel is loving her new doo and so much easier for you! Would love to see photos of her as it grows out. You did an awesome job it looks like a professional cut! The long hair is beautiful but the puppy cut is just adorable also!


Oh, BELIEVE ME, when you see it up close, it does NOT look "professional"!  I went on the premise that it's easier to take more off than put it back on, figuring that if I REALLY messed up, I'd take her to a groomer. It's not totally even, but the wave in a Havanese coat makes it somewhat forgiving... And it feels like VELVET!!!

I'm pretty happy with her face. After I took the photos,I realized that the left side of her face (as you're looking at her) was slightly longer than the right side. So I went back and evened that up. I like that I think she still definitely looks Havanese, even though her coat is short.

I don't know if I'll keep it this way, but I'm glad I did it for now. And... When she finally goes into heat and I can have her spayed (after), she and I won't need to worry about a matted coat after surgery.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She does definitely still look Havanese! 
LOL you really wouldn't be able to tell you chopped her can't see it at all in the pic. Would love to see pics of her standing also! She is just adorable, (Sophie has the same white back toe as she does too.) 
I'll bet Pixel does feel like velvet. Sophie's coat has been wonderful since her coat change no mats and easy to comb. But still would like to cut her short at least once. As you say too when you get Pixel spayed it will be easier to deal with also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> She does definitely still look Havanese!
> LOL you really wouldn't be able to tell you chopped her can't see it at all in the pic. Would love to see pics of her standing also! She is just adorable, (Sophie has the same white back toe as she does too.)
> I'll bet Pixel does feel like velvet. Sophie's coat has been wonderful since her coat change no mats and easy to comb. But still would like to cut her short at least once. As you say too when you get Pixel spayed it will be easier to deal with also.


Both of Pixel' back feet are white, and you can see that, plus the white on her chest, much better with her hair short. I'll see if I can get Dave to help me take a couple of standing shots... She doesn't have a "stand stay" yet, so it's REALLY hard for me to get it by myself!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job...Pixel looks very cute with her new haircut. I bet she is pretty happy too!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Glad to hear you can see the white better with the trim! Sophie has white hair on the bottom of all 4 feet but only the left rear has enough to see it on top. And her chest spot has gotten much smaller and blaze up her face is just a sprinkling of silver now. I'm noticing a bunch of white hairs in her tail and some on her back.

I love the nosework video of Pixel I think it was her 3rd time? She is darling!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Glad to hear you can see the white better with the trim! Sophie has white hair on the bottom of all 4 feet but only the left rear has enough to see it on top. And her chest spot has gotten much smaller and blaze up her face is just a sprinkling of silver now. I'm noticing a bunch of white hairs in her tail and some on her back.
> 
> I love the nosework video of Pixel I think it was her 3rd time? She is darling!


Yes, we are both rank beginners, but having fun!!! Last week we worked with air movement the first time. At first she was a bit nervous of the big fan at one end of the room. But then, when she figured out what the game was, she was able to find most of her hides without difficulty. The only one that was challenging was one up on a chair. The big dogs had NO problem with that one (after all, it was nose-level to them!)... All three of the little dogs struggled with it, but eventually worked it out. You could see them find odor, then as they got closer lose it as they got underneath it, back off, try again... it was SO interesting to watch!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes nosework is a blast. Hallie was a lot of fun to watch and she taught us all so much, since she didn't have her sight and had to fully rely on her nose we could really see what the odor was doing by how she followed it. She really was amazing I'm sure I told you she came in 8th out of 33 sighted dogs when she got her NW1 title (and Harry Award!). It was wonderful she had a sport she could still excel at she would not have been happy being "sheltered" at home all of the time after she went blind. 

Hallie had the short dog disadvantages also but she worked out how to overcome them. They learn to go farther out from the scent cone to catch odor and follow it back in. The other night in class there was a hide up on a thermostat just lower than eye level to a human on the wall and Sophie ran straight to it and start to leap up over and over trying to reach it. Once they learn odor can be "up" they pay more attention to what's above them.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

krandall said:


> Pixel has been going out day after day, MULTIPLE times a day, and rolling in the dried plant material in the yard. Add to that, the fact that she is blowing coat and...
> 
> She has been coming in looking like a Chia Pet, and has needed multiple groomings a day, just to keep her from shedding all said plant material all over the house. Neither she nor I have been enjoying it.
> 
> ...


Pixie looks adorable. She looks great whether she has a short or long coat. That's the reason Rudy got a puppy cut. I don't think I can handle the blowing coat phase. Once he goes through it for the first time, we will hopefully grow his coat long. Here's a picture of him right after he went to the groomers.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's one more picture.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rudy looks great with his puppy cut! The groomer did a nice cut around his face.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks! We're happy and I think he is too.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He is awfully cute with his fluffy white paws!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pixel looks so cute in her puppy cut. I've decided that I prefer Leo in a longish puppy cut do he'll stay that way for now. I still haven't trimmed any except around his eyes and a bit on his beard since his shave down when I broke my wrist. I'm thinking another inch of growth is the length I want then it will just be maintenance. Every time Leo and Rexy have an outside romp they both come back in with leaves and twigs all tangled in their coats. I have to take into account whether I have time to comb them out before I can let them out together!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks so adorable Karen!! You did a great job!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Pucks104 said:


> Pixel looks so cute in her puppy cut. I've decided that I prefer Leo in a longish puppy cut do he'll stay that way for now. I still haven't trimmed any except around his eyes and a bit on his beard since his shave down when I broke my wrist. I'm thinking another inch of growth is the length I want then it will just be maintenance. Every time Leo and Rexy have an outside romp they both come back in with leaves and twigs all tangled in their coats. I have to take into account whether I have time to comb them out before I can let them out together!


How many inches in length is Leo's coat? I would love to see a close up picture of him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Pixel looks so cute in her puppy cut. I've decided that I prefer Leo in a longish puppy cut do he'll stay that way for now. I still haven't trimmed any except around his eyes and a bit on his beard since his shave down when I broke my wrist. I'm thinking another inch of growth is the length I want then it will just be maintenance. Every time Leo and Rexy have an outside romp they both come back in with leaves and twigs all tangled in their coats. I have to take into account whether I have time to comb them out before I can let them out together!


When I saw Leo's grown out puppy cut, I was thinking just the same thing. He looks SO cute at this length!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I love the puppy cut on Pixel - great job.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Hahaha! Karen, she looks adorable and 2 thumbs up for first time clip. 

I am growing out my TT's coat from a clip and keeping Blossom in coat during transition stage. (Dance is clipped down until after this litter. She always blows coat after puppies, so I'll grow her out again after that.) I said all that to justify being a product junkie. :wink2: I'm trying a new product and I thought you might be interested if you decide to grow Pixel back out.

I'm still using CC's Pro line shampoo, but for a leave in conditioner I'm using CC Precious Drop keratin therapy. I've only used it once, but I don't think a mat could form if it wanted to. Keratin coats the hair to strengthen, reduce breakage and matting. It also keeps the coat cleaner as nothing much sticks to it. The Havanese is not a drop coat breed, but don't let the name steer you away. Their coats still act according to their own breed. And I only brush my dogs weekly and they are still not matting. That is remarkable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Hahaha! Karen, she looks adorable and 2 thumbs up for first time clip.
> 
> I am growing out my TT's coat from a clip and keeping Blossom in coat during transition stage. (Dance is clipped down until after this litter. She always blows coat after puppies, so I'll grow her out again after that.) I said all that to justify being a product junkie. :wink2: I'm trying a new product and I thought you might be interested if you decide to grow Pixel back out.
> 
> I'm still using CC's Pro line shampoo, but for a leave in conditioner I'm using CC Precious Drop keratin therapy. I've only used it once, but I don't think a mat could form if it wanted to. Keratin coats the hair to strengthen, reduce breakage and matting. It also keeps the coat cleaner as nothing much sticks to it. The Havanese is not a drop coat breed, but don't let the name steer you away. Their coats still act according to their own breed. And I only brush my dogs weekly and they are still not matting. That is remarkable.


LMK how it works over time! I don't want to buy anything else based on just one use!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> LMK how it works over time! I don't want to buy anything else based on just one use!


Will do!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I also use Chris Christensen Precious Drop keratin therapy after I bathe Emmie. I'm pretty happy with it; been using it for a few months.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

MarinaGirl said:


> I also use Chris Christensen Precious Drop keratin therapy after I bathe Emmie. I'm pretty happy with it; been using it for a few months.


How much do you use? It's a leave in conditioner right?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm late to this thread, but I just want to say how cute Pixel looks. I wonder if it feels good to her to have short hair. I know when I get my hair cut, my head always feels cold!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> I also use Chris Christensen Precious Drop keratin therapy after I bathe Emmie. I'm pretty happy with it; been using it for a few months.


Just wondering if it makes the coat oily feeling at all? I think I will order it today and give it a try. We have tried so many products. I use the CC H2O hydrating mist when I brush and comb my two. The groomer has used CC Code Secret for Yorkies on Scout and Truffles. It makes their coats very silky and shiny.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> I also use Chris Christensen Precious Drop keratin therapy after I bathe Emmie. I'm pretty happy with it; been using it for a few months.


Do you find that she isn't matting? How old is Emmie?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Heather Glen said:


> Just wondering if it makes the coat oily feeling at all?


Not oily at all. Or heavy either. Their coats are soft and light.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Karen Collins said:


> Not oily at all. Or heavy either. Their coats are soft and light.


Is it a product you use once after bathing or when you brush and comb daily?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Karen Collins said:


> Do you find that she isn't matting? How old is Emmie?


Emmie's 4 years old and doesn't mat much. I just use Precious Drops after I bathe her with CC shampoo and conditioner. I also don't comb/brush her everyday; she has more silky fur so I'm lucky that as an adult her fur is not high maintenance (relatively speaking).


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Heather Glen said:


> Is it a product you use once after bathing or when you brush and comb daily?


I have only used it once after a bath, but it says you can use daily for brushing. I'm still experimenting.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> LMK how it works over time! I don't want to buy anything else based on just one use!


I would like future updates on the Precious Drop product too! I think I'm turning into a product junky. I've been using the Proline Pro-Gro which seems to work well.

I've been seen more mats on Willow than before. Do they ever blow there coats when they are almost two? I see more hair coming out when I comb her (nothing alarming). Or is it seasonal since our weather is warming up a bit? The Pro-Gro seems to help the mats come out easier.

By the way, for those of you new to combing and mats, there is nothing like good old fashioned cornstarch for removing mats. I got the tip from this forum. I have a feeling it may have been an old post by Karen but I'm not sure. If I come across a stubborn mat, I sprinkle on a liberal amount of cornstarch and kind of work it into the mat. After a bit more working with th comb, the mat will usually slide right out.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm always surprised when I hear that after blowing their coat they do not mat. That has not been my experience with my three. I found during the blowing coat phase that it was impossible to keep up with the mats. They just kept magically appearing constantly. My two still will develop little mats if not brushed and combed daily. Scout is more prone to mats because he has a lot of coat. Truffles is very silky and still needs daily brushing to prevent little mats from forming. Both are full coated so I guess it is easier to develop mats. Anyway... I'm going to order the CC Precious Drops for their next grooming.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

How much of the Precious Drops do you put on? How do you apply it? I would like to try it on Rudy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The CC website has a video showing the application on Precious Drops after bathing a dog. Comes in a spray and looks like it would be easy to apply. Definitely will try it.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I just spray it on. I try not to use too much because of the scent (lavender), I don't want to weigh her hair down, and to not use it up too soon as I have an extra small bottle.

Here's a video of a groomer using it on a Papillon:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought that when it first came out and didn't like the way Whimsy's hair felt after I used it. I tried cutting back on the amount and also waited a few weeks and tried it again...nope. I gave it several chances but just didn't like it. I also thought the smell was a bit much for my nose and it gave me a headache. I guess not every product works well on every dog. ( That's why they make so many!) Add that to the other billion grooming products I have bought and didn't care for. I have found two that I like and I'm sticking to them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I bought that when it first came out and didn't like the way Whimsy's hair felt after I used it. I tried cutting back on the amount and also waited a few weeks and tried it again...nope. I gave it several chances but just didn't like it. I also thought the smell was a bit much for my nose and it gave me a headache. I guess not every product works well on every dog. ( That's why they make so many!) Add that to the other billion grooming products I have bought and didn't care for. I have found two that I like and I'm sticking to them.


If it's very strongly scented, it's probably not for me, either.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor baby Papillon, though, shaking so hard. I can't even watch because I feel badly for him. Cold or scared. :-(


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

whimsy said:


> I bought that when it first came out and didn't like the way Whimsy's hair felt after I used it. I tried cutting back on the amount and also waited a few weeks and tried it again...nope. I gave it several chances but just didn't like it. I also thought the smell was a bit much for my nose and it gave me a headache. I guess not every product works well on every dog. ( That's why they make so many!) Add that to the other billion grooming products I have bought and didn't care for. I have found two that I like and I'm sticking to them.


Just wondering what you use on Whimsy? She always looks so beautiful. I was just trying to order the Precious Drops and was unable to because it wouldn't let me enter the country. What did it feel like on Whimsy?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

whimsy said:


> I bought that when it first came out and didn't like the way Whimsy's hair felt after I used it. I tried cutting back on the amount and also waited a few weeks and tried it again...nope. I gave it several chances but just didn't like it. I also thought the smell was a bit much for my nose and it gave me a headache. I guess not every product works well on every dog. ( That's why they make so many!) Add that to the other billion grooming products I have bought and didn't care for. I have found two that I like and I'm sticking to them.


I agree, it does have a very strong scent when applied, but after you dry the coat, I can't smell anything at all. And I have a pretty sensitive nose. It seems to not leave any residual scent on the coat.

As for the texture.....i really like it. But it may be that it responds differently to different coats.

I don't know that I will use it forever, I was primarily looking for a product that will protect the coat from breakage and would cut down on matting during the transition stage. With 3 dogs wrestling and playing, coat damage is an issue. In that regard it has surpassed my expectations. Blossom simply isn't matting anymore.

I'm not trying to talk anyone into using it, I just thought I'd share what I found. If it aint broke.....:smile2: Whimsy always looks so pretty, I wouldn't change a thing.:grin2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm going to order the Precious Drops spray today for their next grooming. We have tried a lot of different products and the Pure Paws silk basics line has been the best for Scout and Truffles. I just don't want to use a product that has too much heavy conditioning for Truffles coat.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> I'm going to order the Precious Drops spray today for their next grooming. We have tried a lot of different products and the Pure Paws silk basics line has been the best for Scout and Truffles. I just don't want to use a product that has too much heavy conditioning for Truffles coat.


I bought the Coat Handler Detangler Spray. I use it sparingly while I comb Rudy and if I run into a mat or hair static. It works well.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I bought Crazy Dog Baby Dog grooming spray for Raffi. I just used it for the first time and his coat is really soft. It smells like baby powder but if you got too much I think it could be a little strong. Something they used at the groomers was really strong and bothered me. I am anxious to see if this makes him pick up more dirt.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I use The Coat Handler as my everyday detangler spray.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> I use The Coat Handler as my everyday detangler spray.


One more I can try! :wink2:


----------

